# Interest-check: Adult Rats in Toledo, OH



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright. I've been humming and hawing over this and another user suggested I just do it. So. I was wondering if anyone would be interested in some older ratties, many around a month old. There are 4 boys and 4 girls, none of them neutered. They seem to all be hooded with at least two PEWs. Then there is their mother, Angelica.

They are not socialized and are currently being kept in abysmal conditions at the humane society. I posted a rant about it in the general section. I cannot keep them permanently, especially intact males, because I am still adopting out a litter of rats I had earlier.

However, if anyone is interested I am willing to adopt them out, quarantine them at my house and work on socialization. This would mean established mischiefs would only have to go through introductions. 
Angelica in particular has an aggressive problem I suspect is more fear-related.

They are located in Toledo, OH and I would be willing to drive short distances to meet anyone who wanted to help out these darlings. The only thing I would ask would be funding their adoption fee upfront. Better yet, anyone who needs new rats could look their way!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've contact Yale Road Adoptables as well for help. Any help you can send my way would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Try earps I believe they are indiana based but they work with the local rat rescue here often. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will contact them as well, thank you.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yale Road Adoptable currently is also in need of adopters. If not interested in these rats, they have plenty of babies available.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

To sweeten the pot, I'll be doing an adoption loop through southern Michigan the weekend of August 24-25 and can provide transportation at that time, from the Ohio/Michigan border to points west, then north, then east to complete the loop.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Gosh knowing I'm so close to Toledo makes me want to help out so bad.
But since I'm moving I would not be able to introduce my rats to any new ratties before I move.
Unless I adopted one of my boy's brothers (if there are any still) from yra to help free up space for them. (all three of my boys are from there)
I think that is all I could do unfortunately...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Aw, that's very sweet of you, thanks. Jorah, Hound and Lightning do have brothers left here, but they're living with their cousin's from Em's litter so unfortunately it wouldn't free up a cage. I really appreciate the thought, though, you have the biggest heart!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Nanashi look what just got shared to my facebook lol! The word is getting out thanks to you.  Hopefully they will get out of there soon!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so glad with all the help I've received! I said it in private but I'll repeat it again: the rat community is amazing, their kindness has astounded me. I've reached out to many online communities and this is the only one I've ever stuck around and talked to people with.
We actually received one reply so far, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you rat community -- all but the aggressive mother have found happy homes!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Is she ratty aggressive as well as human aggressive?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am testing that tomorrow when I pick her up. I am hoping not. I am also hoping it is not aggression but more so fear related. I only had brief contact with her, once she bit me through the cage bars. I was afraid a mean rat would be euthanized.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a rat that will bite through the bars unless I announce myself. Like seriously bite. So I'm used to that. If she could get along with other rats I'll take her. I've had a couple slightly aggessive rats I've worked on

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to try and get them today, so here's hoping 


I'll update more on them tonight. I'm just so surprised in the length of two days, the rat community stepped forward and was willing to help these poor rats.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Our animal shelter won't let anyone adopt a pet for another person. A rescue taking pets from our shelter has to be licensed. Please Good luck!find out the rules before you go (just call and ask but don't give your name), then you can be prepared to lie if needed. Good luck!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going in to lie -- I don't feel like explaining the situation to them in fear that they'll say no. They already disregarded my opinion and advice on their care, so now I'm just going to say I'm taking them home to have a proper place.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

In a bizarre but lovely turn of events...
They told me another rat rescue has stepped in and was coming tomorrow to help. Still trying to figure out who that is since there are no local ones -- I'm concerned that somehow, I am getting turned away because I am the other rat rescue. Hopefully there's no miscommunication going on. I am still trying to find out what rescue it is so I may point the potential adopters in that direction for the babies they wanted.


----------

